
Linked data creates a new lens for examining the U.S. Civil War - apievangelist
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/04/linked-data-civil-war.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+oreilly%2Fradar%2Fatom+%28O%27Reilly+Radar%29
======
hsmyers
I would like to see two things; 1. change the '...a lot of...' to '...all
of...' with reference to the data being accessible. And 2. expand the purview
beyond institutional sources to individual sources. I've got documents that
would make a small be excellent addition to what it was like to be a solider
in the south--- and I'd have no objection to them being wildly available.

